# List: Stealth price increases at Tesco in recent days?



## Mrs Liamo (18 Nov 2009)

Hi All,

I was in tesco last night buying the usual basics.
I wouldnt monitor prices per say, but i would generally notice a change.
Over the last few months i have noticed a few items that i buy frequently increasing in price.

What i noticed last night was a tesco ham pot...was either 75c or 85c last week, and last night it was 1.09!!

Ive also noticed a item was 1.49....or 2 for 3.50??? 

Has anyone elase noticed this or anything like it??


----------



## woodbine (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

similar experiences mentioned here: 

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=22823&highlight=tesco


----------



## RMCF (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

They do these type of things quite often - have heard quite a few radio reports about items priced cheaper if you buy them separately.

Going off on a tangent, what has happened to the price of tea?

You used to be able to get teabags in NI for around 1 bag = 1p (ie 160 bags for approx £1.60 or £1.80). Now they seem to be working out at 1.5p or even 2p per bag.

Is there a world shortage of tea?


----------



## mystry4all (18 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

Hi RMCF,

The world isnt shortage of tea....By the Government of Ireland you have to pay more duties and VAT then in NI/UK


----------



## shesells (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

Tonight noticed that Cadbury Orange Snacks bars were €1.95 last week and €2.09 this week. Pringles have gone from €1.95 to €2.49!


----------



## RMCF (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



mystry4all said:


> Hi RMCF,
> 
> The world isnt shortage of tea....By the Government of Ireland you have to pay more duties and VAT then in NI/UK


My prices were NI prices so you can't blame Cowan for this one.

"All the tea in China" must be staying there rather than flooding the market.


----------



## Grizzly (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



shesells said:


> Pringles have gone from €1.95 to €2.49!


 
There is a BOGOF on some types in Tesco at the moment.


----------



## mell61 (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

I'm on a panel where I scan all purchases that are made for the house, so I'm fairly up on exact prices are for the majority of my purchases.
I do a lot of my shopping with TEsco, and I would agree there have been a lot of prices creeping up over the last 6 weeks, the average increase seems to be around 10-14%.    Offhand, biscuits went from 80c to 89c, ginger ale from 45c to 49c, muesli frm around Eu3.29 up to about Eu4.09.


----------



## Padraigb (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

That's the way retailers operate: they set prices so as to maximise their profits. They cut prices to win market share, and it makes sense to make as much noise as they can about those reductions. When they have the customers, they increase prices so as to increase profitability, but that would not work so well if they advertised those increases.

That's why consumers need to be alert if they want the best deals.

But let's face reality: most of us are not in a position to conduct a lot of price comparisons or to shop around. Until last year, I used to shop where there were two major supermarkets close together. I knew, at least broadly, which offered the best deals (price/quality combination) and I split my shopping accordingly, about 80% in one outlet, then a top-up in the other. I think that is about as sophisticated as most shoppers get.


----------



## suemoo1 (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

yes and in supervalue also.. 1.99e for 3 small tins of tuna, they were 2.05e yesterday..my mam says also she has noticed the prices going up


----------



## coolhandluke (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



mell61 said:


> I'm on a panel where I scan all purchases that are made for the house, so I'm fairly up on exact prices are for the majority of my purchases.
> I do a lot of my shopping with TEsco, and I would agree there have been a lot of prices creeping up over the last 6 weeks, the average increase seems to be around 10-14%. Offhand, biscuits went from 80c to 89c, ginger ale from 45c to 49c, muesli frm around Eu3.29 up to about Eu4.09.


 
I only said this to the missus last night about tesco, their fresh meat prices are back to where they were before the change for good malarky . 
Pistacchio nuts were 1.99 last week,this week 2.09.


----------



## niceoneted (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

Did a shop there last night and here is a few things I noticed that had changed, 
Houmous went for 99c to 1.09,
they had a special on 6 tins of beans for 3.50 but also on 4 tins of beans being 1.99 but you could buy 2 for 3.50 ie buy 6 or 8 tins for the same price. 
one drop I say was on a 200g jar of Nescafe gold few weeks they did a special of 5 euro now they are down to 4 euro. 
Salmon fillets have gone up also but not sure by how much but I know I paid a lot less than 3.80 few weeks ago.


----------



## Emma1980 (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

in tesco's, it's cheaper to buy 2 6packs for coke than it is to buy a 12 pack...always used to be cheaper!!

and in iceland, they have the coke on "special offer", 10 cans reduced from €5 to €3.50 - strange that because they have always sold them for €4!!! still cheaper but not buy as much as they claim!


----------



## Omega (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

I saw the best "special offer" I've ever seen in Tesco at Roxboro, Limerick last weekend. Tesco Magnolia soap 4x125g bars had an advertised "Price Cut" from 99c to €1.29! I kid you not. I checked the price on a price checker and it was €1.29. Price cuts aren't what they used to be.....


----------



## mystry4all (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

Most of the shops give their price cuts on like that: was 5 now 3,50.....Infact the old price was 4 euro. Just to show the consumers that ''we'' have a big sale on. So that the consumers buy more. I have noticed that many times.


----------



## Crunchie (19 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

Tesco Jervis St have 70cl Jameson for €26.99 and 1 litre for €27.00


----------



## brazen_dude (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

Tesco have increased prices on many items in the last one week. For example, they increased the price on Newyork bagels from 1.29€ to 1.49€ and they introduced bogof offer, and will keep the price at 1.49€ when the offer goes off. Tomatoes used to 1.98€ per kg but now its 2.09€.


----------



## foxylady (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

The only thing that comes down in this country folks is the rain .


----------



## bullworth (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



shesells said:


> Pringles have gone from €1.95 to €2.49!



The Euro Shop on Georges Street in Dublin across the street from Dunnes is selling 2 tubes of pringles for 3 euro. I just noticed it today. It beats everywhere else.


----------



## smiley (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



bullworth said:


> The Euro Shop on Georges Street in Dublin across the street from Dunnes is selling 2 tubes of pringles for 3 euro. I just noticed it today. It beats everywhere else.



No it doesnt...how about the bogof for pringles in Tesco?


My girlfriend was shopping as usual in Dunnes last night and noticed some price increases also.

They are all at it!


----------



## Emma1980 (20 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



bullworth said:


> The Euro Shop on Georges Street in Dublin across the street from Dunnes is selling 2 tubes of pringles for 3 euro. I just noticed it today. It beats everywhere else.



2 for 2.49 in tesco's.....


----------



## bullworth (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



Emma1980 said:


> 2 for 2.49 in tesco's.....



It wasnt 2.49 in the Tesco I was in recently.


----------



## MrKeane (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

My local shop has reduced bulmers cans from 2.39 to 1.99. People really need to shop around. What I always try to convince myself is to think long and hard before putting any item over 2EUR in the trolley.


----------



## b4nd1t (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

Stick with Aldi & Lidl, some genuine price cuts in there and good value.  Dunnes, tesco, supervalu cant come close.


----------



## mystry4all (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

The Euro shops Like EUROLAND, POUNDWORLD and others.....It looks like they sell product cheaper then others but if you shop around then you come to know they arent such cheap as they look a like. Try to get most of the groceries from lidl or aldi as b4nd1t said. They have most of the things at good quality like everyday fresh fruit&vegetables. Their dairy products are good. Frozen vegetables ice creams. Can food is good. Those things i try to buy from them.....I avoid washing powder and washing liquid. I am not convinced to but that yet. Sometimes they also have a offer on coca cola and chocolates like kitkat and lion. Their biscuits are nice even. Juices are good. They have a great selection of it.


----------



## Crunchie (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



bullworth said:


> It wasnt 2.49 in the Tesco I was in recently.



Were still €2.49 for 2 in Tesco last night - it's a BOGOF offer


----------



## Emma1980 (21 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



bullworth said:


> It wasnt 2.49 in the Tesco I was in recently.



tesco's in ballyfermot had them on monday night.....


----------



## moloney2 (22 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*

Tesco in New Ross and Wexford have increased the price of their local free-range eggs from 1.70 for 6 to 2.35 and they cannot blame transport costs or import duties as these eggs are local.... wonder how much of their price increase is passed onto the supplier????


----------



## mcaul (22 Nov 2009)

*Re: Sneaky price increase in Tesco??*



mystry4all said:


> Hi RMCF,
> 
> The world isnt shortage of tea....By the Government of Ireland you have to pay more duties and VAT then in NI/UK


 
No vat / duty on everyday food stuffs in Ireland.


----------



## PyritePete (23 Nov 2010)

anyone notice this recently...what with all the talk of moving away from Irish suppliers for price reasons, things seems to have returned to "normal" i.e. the price reductions we got by Tesco switching to UK suppliers have now being negated.


----------



## Cheeus (23 Nov 2010)

1 tin of chopped tomatoes for 59c or 4 for 2.49.
Bag of parsnips priced per kg, more expensive single parsnips priced per llb.
Butter gone from 1.79 to 1.95.

You've got to read the price tags very carefully!


----------



## trevorku (3 Jan 2011)

all the prices rises, I blame Mary from Xfactor (just joking).


----------



## Tintagel (4 Jan 2011)

trevorku said:


> all the prices rises, I blame Mary from Xfactor (just joking).


 
I thought you were serious there for a minute.

I was back in my local Tescos for the first time since before Christmas and there has definitely been a price increase.  I guess the recent increase in the UK VAT rate is also being passed on to it's Irish customers!


----------



## thewatcher (4 Jan 2011)

After superquinn, tesco's in my opinion is now the most expensive supermarket bar the absolute staples(tesco bread and milk) dunnes is far better value on the non staples, fruit and veg in all the supermarkets are crazy compared to Aldi and lidi.


----------



## DaveyWavey (4 Jan 2011)

Tesco's own brand Orange juice has shot from €1.46 to €1.99 since before xmas - an outrageous increase. After getting customers to switch from brand names they up the price!


----------



## AlbacoreA (5 Jan 2011)

They are all at it. A favorite trick is a 2 pack being more expensive than buying 2 single packs of a product. Most people don't check.


----------



## emmt (6 Jan 2011)

> 1 tin of chopped tomatoes for 59c or 4 for 2.49.
> Bag of parsnips priced per kg, more expensive single parsnips priced per llb.
> Butter gone from 1.79 to 1.95.
> 
> You've got to read the price tags very carefully!



I find it very handy when the price tags on the shelves tell you how much it costs per Kg.
e.g. I was in JCs in Swords yesterday and I bought some cat food. Assuming the bigger box was better value until I checked the price per KG which showed that the smaller box was cheaper per Kg than the larger one!

Me being suspicious do the maths for myself as well though!


----------



## joanmul (6 Jan 2011)

I buy Flora Proactiv and it was 4.65 up to recently. Now it's 4.99. Lidl doesn't stock it but I buy a lot more veg and other things there so Tesco is the loser even if I have to shop there for some things.


----------



## hopalong (6 Jan 2011)

tesco basic morning orange was 70c up to a week or 2 ago,has now gone up to 85c,thats over 20 per cent of an increase.


----------



## pudds (6 Jan 2011)

Also watch out for the larger packs actually being *dearer* than two small ones, eg Flora 1kg v 2x500g.


----------



## Nutso (7 Jan 2011)

And what's the deal with a vacuum pack of Kenco 150g being dearer per kg than the jar?  I thought the whole point was that it was cheaper to pack & ship & therefore should cost less.  While I would like to buy it for environmental reasons, I refuse to pay more!


----------



## mcaul (11 Jan 2011)

pudds said:


> Also watch out for the larger packs actually being *dearer* than two small ones, eg Flora 1kg v 2x500g.


 

That can happen quite often particularly in food products.

One of the reasons for it is the smaller pack may be a hugely popular size and as such is sold into supermarkets by the pallet. It is also made in larger quantities, so the machinery needs no changing to specs for a longer time.

All of these quantity cost benefits mean a lower price for that unit and as these cost benefits  don't apply to the larger size, the larger size can work out more expensive per kg than the smaller one.


----------



## shesells (11 Jan 2011)

Biggest culprit of the larger/pre packs costing more in my experience are the twin packs of Coca Cola products. Usually at least 20c more expensive than 2 single bottles, often a lot more than that.


----------



## sustanon (12 Jan 2011)

There was a recent article on US TV about package sizes shrinking but prices remaining the same.

link

I remember the story about the toothpaste manufacturer increasing the diameter of the tube opening, everyone typically puts the same length of squirt of paste on their brush, so you ended up using more......


----------



## Odea (12 Jan 2011)

I notice also that the tube of Pringles is the same size but the size of the Pringles inside have shrunk.  And as for the Cadburys Cream Egg, can it get any smaller, they have now resorted to selling them in packs of three as a result.


----------



## Sandals (12 Jan 2011)

Tesco Cornflakes, 750g used to be €1.40, now gone up to €2.48 and the 500g now €1.39.

In Dunnes Stores last week, Kelloggs Cornflakes €2 for 750g box. Had one full trolley of cornflakes.

So cheaper to eat Kelloggs than Tesco brand......plus nicer too......


----------



## BOXtheFOX (22 Jun 2012)

I have noticed in recent days that there has been a significant increase in Tesco's prices. Some products that I regularly purchase have increased in price by as much as 30%. I see that they have also stopped offering the 3 items of fruit for €3. This was always useful for keeping the fruit bowl stocked up. Maybe their competition has also stopped these offerings as well.
I am guessing that they are about to launch a big marketing campaign of 1000,000 price cuts that will bring these price back down to what they used to be?


----------



## Nutso (22 Jun 2012)

What they fail to mention that along with the 1,000,000 price cuts, there are usually 1,000,000 other price rises!


----------



## smiley (22 Jun 2012)

BOXtheFOX said:


> I have noticed in recent days that there has been a significant increase in Tesco's prices. Some products that I regularly purchase have increased in price by as much as 30%. I see that they have also stopped offering the 3 items of fruit for €3. This was always useful for keeping the fruit bowl stocked up. Maybe their competition has also stopped these offerings as well.
> I am guessing that they are about to launch a big marketing campaign of 1000,000 price cuts that will bring these price back down to what they used to be?



Can you list some of the products with the price increases?


----------

